# September 1, 2018  - Utah Bottle Collectors



## texkev (Aug 19, 2018)

September 1, 2018 
Where: Sandy, Utah – 10th Utah Antique Bottle & Collectible Show, Salt Lake Community College, 


Address: 9750 South 300 West, Sandy, Utah
When: Saturday only 9:00 am – 5:00 pm


Cost: $1 entrance fee, Early admission: 8:00 am $10. 


www.utahcollectors.com, Contact: Bob Campbell, Show Chairman, 1123 E 2100 Street, Salt Lake City, Utah 84106, 801.467.8636


----------

